# Animalcules & Anton van Leeuwenhoek



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 24, 2009)

- Early Microscope

Who was the first to see bacteria? 

The first person to observe and describe bacteria, protozoans (which he called "animalcules") and spermatozoa was the Dutch naturalist Anton van Leeuwenhoek. 

Van Leeuwenhoek, born on this date in 1632, made lenses, grinding and shaping hundreds of different types, some magnifying objects up to 270 times. 

Able to see minute particles, he observed muscle fibers, microbes, and blood flow in capillaries, with his work leading to the establishment of cell biology. 

Not a trained scientist, he just reported on his observations, without expressing opinions or theories about them. 

He sent his discoveries to the Royal Society of London in over 160 letters. 

In his most famous missive, dated October 9, 1676, Leeuwenhoek described his observation of water in which he had sprinkled peppercorns. 

After three weeks, he noted a large number of tiny "animals." This is believed to be the first description of bacteria. 

Quote: "A man has always to be busy with his thoughts if anything is to be accomplished." — Anton van Leeuwenhoek 


Richard


----------

